
How Paypal and Reddit faked their way to traction - aespinoza
https://medium.com/@sanguit/how-paypal-and-reddit-faked-their-way-to-traction-9411fb583205
======
mobiuscog
Title should be "How Medium is trying to fake their way to traction"...

